# ما هي نظرة المسيحية الى الإسلام والقرآن؟



## تابع (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا اخوكم مسلم وجديد على المنتدى وحبيت أعرف نظرة المسيحية الى الإسلام والقرآن الكريم؟


وشكراً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مايو 2011)

الحقيقة هى أننا لا نعتقد فى غير المسيحية

بل وحتى اليهودية ، هى مجرد مرحلة من مراحل عمل الله الذى إكتمل فى المسيحية

ولكننا لا نحجر على أحد ولا نسيئ لأحد ولا نعادى أحداً ، بل نعتقد فى حرية الإنسان فى إختيار ما يشاء لذاته ، وأن هذه الحرية هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة يوم الحساب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2011)

*هنا تسال عن العقيدة المسحية وليس عن الاسلام

الاسلام دين بشري من اختراع البشر

تعرف علي حقيقه الاسلام هنا

المنتدي الاسلامي

نحن نحب جميع الناس حتي الاعداء ولكن لا نؤمن انه دين اصلا*


----------



## تابع (17 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *هنا تسال عن العقيدة المسحية وليس عن الاسلام
> 
> الاسلام دين بشري من اختراع البشر
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم وانا هنا أسأل عن رأي العقيدة المسيحية في الإسلام وليس عن الإسلام.

فرجاءاً كن دقيقاً بقراءة السؤال.


ونحن كمسلمين لا نكون مسملين ما لم نؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه(ومنها الأنجيل والتوراة) ورسله(ومنهم السيد المسيح ابن مريم (عليه السلام)) واليوم الآخر.

نحن لا نحب فقط وإنما نكون كافرين أن لم نؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبمعجزاته وبكتابه الأنجيل

شكراً


----------



## تابع (17 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الحقيقة هى أننا لا نعتقد فى غير المسيحية
> 
> بل وحتى اليهودية ، هى مجرد مرحلة من مراحل عمل الله الذى إكتمل فى المسيحية
> 
> ولكننا لا نحجر على أحد ولا نسيئ لأحد ولا نعادى أحداً ، بل نعتقد فى حرية الإنسان فى إختيار ما يشاء لذاته ، وأن هذه الحرية هى أساس العدالة فى المحاكمة يوم الحساب



وما هو رأيكم بالقرآن الكريم؟

وبما إنك ذكرت اليهودية فما يكون النبي موسى والتوراة من وجهة نظر المسيحية؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## esambraveheart (17 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا اخوكم مسلم وجديد على المنتدى وحبيت أعرف نظرة المسيحية الى الإسلام والقرآن الكريم؟
> 
> ...



*بمنتهي الايجاز و الصراحة عزيزى يرد الكتاب المقدس علي سؤالك:
 مت 23  حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا تصدقوا.
24  لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. مت 24:26  فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا.ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا.

 مر 13:21  21  حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هوذا هناك فلا تصدقوا.
22  لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات وعجائب لكي يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا..
 1يو 4:1  ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم.​*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بمنتهي الايجاز و الصراحة عزيزى يرد الكتاب المقدس علي سؤالك:
> مت 23  حينئذ ان قال لكم احد هوذا المسيح هنا او هناك فلا تصدقوا.
> 24  لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. مت 24:26  فان قالوا لكم ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا.ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا.
> 
> ...




 سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا.

وان كان هذا النبي يصدق بكل ما جاء به المسيح ومن يتبع هذا النبي (وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) لا يكون مسلماً ما لم يؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبكتابه ومعجزاته...هل يكون أيضاً كاذباً؟؟
حشاه رسول الله وهو الصادق الأمين


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

*


تابع قال:




وما هو رأيكم بالقرآن الكريم؟



أنقر للتوسيع...

هو اي شئ الا ان يكون كلام الله




			فما يكون النبي موسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نبي الله..لا يعيبه شئ ..لكنه ليس اعظم من المسيح ابن الله الوحيد




			والتوراة من وجهة نظر المسيحية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام الله بلا شك و هي "جزء" من الناموس و ليست كل الناموس..و هي تمثل الناموس " الغير مكتمل"
اما الناموس المكتمل فهو ذات الناموس السابق بعد ان اكتمل بتعاليم السيد المسيح له كل المجد​*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> وان كان هذا النبي يصدق بكل ما جاء به المسيح


*كيف ؟؟؟؟
ما اتي الا ليضل و يحرف و يكذب و يحط من شان من سبقوه - مع انه لا يصح مقارنته بهم او اقحامه في وسطهم -  لكي يتعاظم هو بتشويه صورتهم

يقول المسيح و الناموس  امراة واحدة و لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ..فيقول هو اربعة و ما ملكت الايمان ايضا  و ابغض الحلال هو الطلاق

و بعد كل هذا تقول لنا " يصدق " بكل ما جاء به المسيح ؟؟؟​*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> هو اي شئ الا ان يكون كلام الله
> 
> 
> ...




اذا لماذا يكون نبي الله موسى معترفا به لديكم والنبي محمد لا؟

ولماذا التوراة معترف بانها من كلام الله بينما القران الكريم لا؟

شكرا


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> اذا لماذا يكون نبي الله موسى معترفا به لديكم والنبي محمد لا؟
> 
> ولماذا التوراة معترف بانها من كلام الله بينما القران الكريم لا؟
> 
> شكرا



*1يو 4:1 ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم.

​*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كيف ؟؟؟؟
> ما اتي الا ليضل و يحرف و يكذب و يحط من شان من سبقوه - مع انه لا يصح مقارنته بهم او اقحامه في وسطهم -  لكي يتعاظم هو بتشويه صورتهم
> 
> يقول المسيح و الناموس  امراة واحدة و لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ..فيقول هو اربعة و ما ملكت الايمان ايضا  و ابغض الحلال هو الطلاق
> ...



يا اخي انت هل قرأت من القرآن شيء؟

هل لك علم بتعاليم الإسلام؟

ألا تعلم بان أركان الإسلام الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه(ومنها الأنجيل) ورسله (ومنهم المسيح (عليه السلام)) واليوم الآخر.

وإنا إن لم نؤمن بالسيد المسيح وبلأنجيل... نكفر!

رجاءاً حاول ان تكون لنفسك علم حقيقي بلإسلام قبل الاتهام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

*



			ألا تعلم بان أركان الإسلام الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه(ومنها الأنجيل) ورسله (ومنهم المسيح (عليه السلام)) واليوم الآخر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تؤمن بالانجيل ؟!!  ايمان حقيقي ولا بكلام لا لم اجي اقولك دا كلامي الانجيل تقولي لا مش هو ولا محرف

لو الانجيل محرف او مش هو يعني ايمانك ناقص يعني انت مش صح  

يعني كداب  علشان بتقول كلام غير الفعل
*


----------



## esambraveheart (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> يا اخي انت هل قرأت من القرآن شيء؟
> 
> هل لك علم بتعاليم الإسلام؟
> 
> ...


*يقول المسيح و الناموس امراة واحدة و لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ..فيقول قرانك و نبيك اربعة و ما ملكت الايمان ايضا و ابغض الحلال هو الطلاق

اليست هذه تعاليم عقيدتي الصريحة.. و اليست هذه تعاليم عقيدتك الصريحه ؟؟؟

اي تطابق هنا و اي توافق و اي تصديق هذا الذي يتكلم عنه قرانك؟؟؟​*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *تؤمن بالانجيل ؟!!  ايمان حقيقي ولا بكلام لا لم اجي اقولك دا كلامي الانجيل تقولي لا مش هو ولا محرف
> 
> لو الانجيل محرف او مش هو يعني ايمانك ناقص يعني انت مش صح
> 
> ...



طبعاً أؤمن بأن الأنجيل هو كتاب سماوي من كلام الله آتاه لعبده المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

لماذا لم تناقشني بإيماني بالسيد المسيح؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> طبعاً أؤمن بأن الأنجيل هو كتاب سماوي من كلام الله آتاه لعبده المسيح عيسى ابن مريم
> 
> لماذا لم تناقشني بإيماني بالسيد المسيح؟



*عاوز اسمع تاني معليش

انت مسلم وتؤمن ان الانجيل اللي بين ايدينا هو كتاب سماوي من كلام الله 

بعدين نكمل*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *عاوز اسمع تاني معليش
> 
> انت مسلم وتؤمن ان الانجيل اللي بين ايدينا هو كتاب سماوي من كلام الله
> 
> بعدين نكمل*




أنا لم أقول لك حتى تسمع بل كتبت لك حتى تقرأ وتدرك.
وانا عند كلامي المكتوب

ومع احترامي لك يا أخي إلا اني لم أرك فيك الجدية ولا الدقة في مناقشة هكذا مواضيع منذ البداية


هداك الرب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> أنا لم أقول لك حتى تسمع بل كتبت لك حتى تقرأ وتدرك.
> وانا عند كلامي المكتوب
> 
> ومع احترامي لك يا أخي إلا اني لم أرك فيك الجدية ولا الدقة في مناقشة هكذا مواضيع منذ البداية
> ...


*
لماذا تهرب بكلامي فلسفي

هل تؤمن ان الانجيل الموجود بين ادينا هو كلام الله

ام ايمانك بانجيل مجرد كلام وادعاء فقط ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## محب مايكل (18 مايو 2011)

لا يستطيع ان يجيب

فالايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه هي مجرد دعاية  وشيء محفوظ في ذاكرة المسلم

لكن عندما تسال المسلم  طالما الانجيل تؤمن فيه لماذا هو ممنوع في السعودية ؟ ولماذا لا تؤمن بمحتوياته ؟

فهنا سيتضح ان كان المسلم مطبق لكلام الهه ام لكلام شيوخه والارجح ان المسلم يقدس كلام شيوخه وليس قرانه


----------



## أنجيلا (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> طبعاً أؤمن بأن الأنجيل هو كتاب سماوي من كلام الله آتاه لعبده المسيح عيسى ابن مريم
> 
> لماذا لم تناقشني بإيماني بالسيد المسيح؟


 *طيب يا اخي فهمت قصدك ايه*
*هناقشك بايمانك بالسيد المسيح*
*اولا عليك ان تعرف ان المسيح عندنا ليس هو عيسى عندكم*
*فلا وجود لشخص اسمه عيسى عندنا*
*بل لدينا يسوع ابن الله*

* فهل انت تؤمن ان يسوع هو الله؟ *
*بطبع لا انت تؤمن بشخص اسمه عيسى وهو عبد ونبي فقط!*
*فهمت الان*


*بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول *
*لانؤمن بنبي اسمه محمد ولا نؤمن بان القران من عند الرب *
*ونبيك تنطبق عليه الاية*
لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. مت 24:26

*الانجيل اطلعنا بان بعد المسيح سياتي انبياء يدعون انهم من عند الرب وياتون بشريعة جديدة لذلك نبهنا الا نؤمن بهم*

*ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> لا يستطيع ان يجيب
> 
> فالايمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه هي مجرد دعاية  وشيء محفوظ في ذاكرة المسلم
> 
> ...



رجاءاً لا تقول عن المسلم ما لا تعلمه ولا تتهم بأشياء انت جاهل بها وعنها

المسيح عليه السلام حرم الخمر ومع هذا يندر من لم يشرب الخمر في بلاد الغرب واغلبهم من اتباع المسيحية والمسيح عليه السلام حرم الزنا وهل يوجد الان في ملايين الغرب المسيحيين من لم يزن قبل عمر ال20 الا من رحم ربي؟

ولاحظ هنا اني لم اتكلم بلأرجح كما تفضلت حضرتك

أرجوك خليك موضوعي وخليك على علم بما تتكلم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء ترك هذا الشخص لانه مراوغ

طلبنا منه جميع ان يوضح كلامه بايمانه بالانجيل الموجود بين ايدينا

لسة بيراوغ

حتي لا ينكشف ويعلن امام الجميع ان ايمانه ناقص ولا يستطيع الاعتراف بيه

الرجاء نتركه لن موقفه بقي وحش قوي*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> أشكرك يا أخي رامي وأحب أبيين لك جهلك في معتقدي بأنك عندي *صاحب كتاب* ولست بكافر
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم



جاهل في عينك
شوف قرانك بيقول ايه عننا
لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاث 
لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ


----------



## محب مايكل (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> رجاءاً لا تقول عن المسلم ما لا تعلمه ولا تتهم بأشياء انت جاهل بها وعنها
> 
> المسيح عليه السلام حرم الخمر ومع هذا يندر من لم يشرب الخمر في بلاد الغرب واغلبهم من اتباع المسيحية والمسيح عليه السلام حرم الزنا وهل يوجد الان في ملايين الغرب المسيحيين من لم يزن قبل عمر ال20 الا من رحم ربي؟
> 
> ...



ماعلاقة ردي بزنا الغرب او الخمر

صحيح انت ماعندك سالفة

اهرب

او بالخليجي

اشرررد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

*لماذا تهرب من اجابة سوالي الذي قولته لك كثيرا وساله كثير من الاخوة

هل سوف تهرب كثيرا

هل تؤمن ان الانجيل الموجود بين ادينا هو كلام الله

ام ايمانك بانجيل مجرد كلام وادعاء فقط ؟؟؟!!!

انتظرك ولا تهرب*


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> ماعلاقة ردي بزنا الغرب او الخمر
> 
> صحيح انت ماعندك سالفة
> 
> ...




علاقة ردي بأنك تقول عنا بانا نسمع كلام شيوخنا اكثر من القران.

وانتم لا تطبقون تعاليم يسوع التي جاء بها اليكم

هل تقدر أن تنفي كلامي؟


----------



## محب مايكل (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> علاقة ردي بأنك تقول عنا بانا نسمع كلام شيوخنا اكثر من القران.
> 
> وانتم لا تطبقون تعاليم يسوع التي جاء بها اليكم
> 
> هل تقدر أن تنفي كلامي؟



نعم انفي كلامك

اما انت فياجبان اجب على لب الموضوع ولا تنظر للقشور

لماذا انت خائف من الاجابة !!

ولكن يبدو فعلا انك تعبد شيوخك وليس ربك


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> أجبني يا أخي وأنا لم أقل عنك كافر



انا باخد بكلام قرانك يا حبيبي مش بكلامك


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> نعم انفي كلامك
> 
> اما انت فياجبان اجب على لب الموضوع ولا تنظر للقشور
> 
> ...




أستغفر الله العلي العظيم رب موسى وعيسى ورب الناس أجمعين
لا تقل عني ما لا تعلم أرجوك

يا عزيزي انا عايش في أميركا ..كيف تنفي كلامي وملايين المسيحيين يكونون قد زنو قبل بلوغهم لسن ال20 سنة؟ ألم يأمر يسوع بحرمة الزنى؟
كيف راح تنفيلي هذه الحقيقة؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

*الرجاء من جميع الاخوة محديش يكتب اي تعليق تاني لحد ما يعترف زي ما قال

لان المسلم معروف ان الكدب عنده حلال

الرجاء محديش يكتب اي تعليق لحد ما يعترف

هل تؤمن ان الانجيل الموجود بين ادينا هو كلام الله

ام ايمانك بانجيل مجرد كلام وادعاء فقط ؟؟؟!!!
*


----------



## محب مايكل (18 مايو 2011)

تابع قال:


> أستغفر الله العلي العظيم رب موسى وعيسى ورب الناس أجمعين
> لا تقل عني ما لا تعلم أرجوك
> 
> يا عزيزي انا عايش في أميركا ..كيف تنفي كلامي وملايين المسيحيين يكونون قد زنو قبل بلوغهم لسن ال20 سنة؟ ألم يأمر يسوع بحرمة الزنى؟
> كيف راح تنفيلي هذه الحقيقة؟



عادي انا كنت عايش بالسعودية والالاف الشباب السعودي زنوا

وتقدر تسأل اي شخص عن سمعة الشباب السعودي بالخارج

فعدم تطبيقهم للايمان لا يعني انهم يمثلون  تعاليم الاسلام وكذلك الحال ينطبق على الامريكان فالامريكان وان كان 70% مسيحيين بالاسم فلا يعني انهم مسيحيين فعلا او فاهمين لعقيدتهم

صحيح انت ماعندك سالفة هههههههههههه جاي تناقشنا على الشباب الامريكي !!

لا تهرب ياخي  جاوب  ليش انت جبان ؟

هل يصح ان هناك مسلم جبان ؟ اين الجهاد في سبيل الله وغزوات المناظرات ضد النصارى ؟

الا تعلم ان السكوت علامة الرضا والخنوع بانك لا تملك اجابة


----------



## تابع (18 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> عادي انا كنت عايش بالسعودية والالاف الشباب السعودي زنوا
> 
> وتقدر تسأل اي شخص عن سمعة الشباب السعودي بالخارج
> 
> ...






غزوات ضد النصارى؟؟

انا تكلمت لان حضرتك بدأت بلإساءة النا بقولك ان المسلمين يعبدون شيوخهم وليس الله ويسمعون كلامهم وليس القران الكريم

كل انسان يخطئ وانا لم اقصد المقارنة الا عندما بدأت بالتهجم علينا
واجابتي موجودة فوق روح اقراها

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محب مايكل (18 مايو 2011)

هل تؤمن ان الانجيل الموجود بين ادينا هو كلام الله

ام ايمانك بانجيل مجرد كلام وادعاء فقط ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## Soldier Crist (18 مايو 2011)

أهلا وسهلا بيك في منتدى الكنيسة الرب يباركك و يبارك جميع الناس
عزيزي الأخ المدعو تابع
أنت تريد أن تعرف نظرة المسيحية للقرآن و نظرة المسيحية لمحمد

لكي تعرف نظرة دين المسيحية لدين الإسلام بدون مشاكل عليك أن تبحر في الكتاب المقدس و خاصة العهد الجديد و تقرأ سير القديسين و كتب مسيحية مهمة 
أقرأ العهد الجديد من هنا


أقرأ الأنجيل متى لوقا مرقس يوحنا سوف تحبه فهو بسيط جدا و سهل الأدراك

يمكنك أن تبحر إلى سير القديسين من قسم سير القديسين في المنتدى من هنا


الكتب المسيحية من هنا

أو من منتدى الكنيسة في قسم الكتب من هنا

قول للرب : أرجوك يا رب نور عقلي و قلبي و قلي مين الطريق إلى الملكوت و الفردوس و مين الحق ومين الحياة (المسيح ولّا محمد)
رح تستنتج بالأخير لحالك صدقني أهم شي صلي لربك وهوي بيساعدك


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2011)

*سأترك للقارئ الحكم ..... وأستنتاج سبب غلق الموضوع *​ 
*يغلق الموضوع*​


----------

